# Skiing on the cheap - 2019-2020



## Smellytele (Jul 1, 2019)

Ski 5 days across Sunday River, Loon & Sugarloaf with NO BLACKOUTS.


Can’t view this email? View Online



 





 









 




















 
Introducing the New England 5-Day – available this week only.

Get five combined days of skiing to use at Sunday River, Loon Mountain and Sugarloaf for just $319 – with absolutely no blackouts.

The New England 5-Day is only available through July 4. Get yours now.
 


*BUY NOW*


----------



## fahz (Aug 18, 2019)

*Indy Pass*

Indy Pass
http://www.indyskipass.com/
ON SALE SEPTEMBER 1
For $199 receive:


Two free days at each partner resort in the US and Canada
Minimum of one additional discounted lift ticket
Discounted kids tickets (12 and under) when redeeming an adult ticket
Special offers from participating resorts for lodging, rentals, lessons and more

Some early details from messengering them on facebook are below.  I was curious about the northeast resorts and was told that 29 of the resorts are unrestricted aka no blackout days! 5 of our resorts have blackout days and will be listed on our site as such when tickets go on sale September 1st.  Canaan Valley, Mission Ridge, Silver Mt, Beaver Mt, & Cataloochee will have varying blackout days for holiday & midweek.  

I expect more details will emerge 9/1 when this goes on sale.  I'm located in Albany, NY area and ski weekends.  Finding some deals that aren't restrictive and close by are nice for the three of us.  Berkshire East, Catamount, Magic, Bolton Valley all are fun places.  I've never been to Suicide Six, Greek Peak & Pats Peak but if I do it should put the cost per ticket under $20, that's not bad.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Aug 18, 2019)

fahz said:


> Indy Pass
> http://www.indyskipass.com/
> ON SALE SEPTEMBER 1
> For $199 receive:
> ...



You are in a sweet spot for that pass for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 1, 2019)

Early season Bretton Woods tickets $25. good any day until 12/13/19
http://shop.brettonwoods.com/estore...ctGroupCode=1000001&ProductCategoryCode=10038


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 1, 2019)

Blue Mountain Triple packs 
https://www.shopskibluemt.com/triple-packs


----------



## mgalluzz (Sep 11, 2019)

No Boundaries will do a FREE day of skiing at a resort in Vermont this February is we reach 5,000 new members by October 1st.  We're already half way there.  Below is the link to sign up:

https://www.skinoboundaries.com/ski-for-free


----------



## skicub (Sep 16, 2019)

When do SKI VT passes go on sale? I seem to always miss the email  with the info. October 1st?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 16, 2019)

skicub said:


> When do SKI VT passes go on sale? I seem to always miss the email  with the info. October 1st?



I think a few days later than that typically, but just check this thread periodically as it will definitely be posted here.


----------



## urungus (Sep 16, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think a few days later than that typically, but just check this thread periodically as it will definitely be posted here.



Last year BDFreeTuna has the inside scoop but he has vanished


----------



## NYDB (Sep 17, 2019)

urungus said:


> Last year BDFreeTuna has the inside scoop but he has vanished



From what I recall he outed himself and his dad as tax cheats and then threw a tantrum and left.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 17, 2019)

NY DirtBag said:


> From what I recall *he outed himself and his dad as tax cheats and then threw a tantrum and left.*



What on earth?   I must have been absent from class that day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Sep 17, 2019)

I haven't been on here in give or take a year -- trust me it's been great. Kind of like quitting Facebook. I did start lurking again a couple weeks ago to see if anything was coming up in the new Skiing on the Cheap thread. Personally, I am curious when the Fox44 / MyChamplainValley card becomes available and resorted to checking this forum again.

So this is funny. But I do remember part of the reason I left was somebody starting talking about tax cheating and bringing up my family and failure of moderators to put a lid on it. This is totally false and I felt better to walk away and reconsider how I spend my time on the internet rather than try to defend completely random accusations for the benefit of a few self-proclaimed famous internet skiers.

This was shortly after I compiled the best Skiing on the Cheap thread seen on this forum last season, and I decided to make a clean break from the bullshit here and just enjoy skiing without involving the same dozen faceless internet personalities in my hobby. Folks I'd never have a beer with IRL and don't even appreciate actually decent people trying to have a nice forum experience and share info without the hostility and negativity.

And yet I've logged back in. Bait away. Just wanted to clear up that shit. NY Dirt Bag doesn't know a single thing about me and my identity, that's part of the problem on this forum frankly is people are allowed to get away with harassment like that. People get away with shit like that behind a keyboard but not in real life.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I haven't been on here in give or take a year -- trust me it's been great. Kind of like quitting Facebook. I did start lurking again a couple weeks ago to see if anything was coming up in the new Skiing on the Cheap thread. Personally, I am curious when the Fox44 / MyChamplainValley card becomes available and resorted to checking this forum again.
> 
> So this is funny. But I do remember part of the reason I left was somebody starting talking about tax cheating and bringing up my family and failure of moderators to put a lid on it. This is totally false and I felt better to walk away and reconsider how I spend my time on the internet rather than try to defend completely random accusations for the benefit of a few self-proclaimed famous internet skiers.
> 
> ...



+1
AZ us not same sad I agree.
I tg


----------



## bushpilot (Sep 17, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I haven't been on here in give or take a year -- trust me it's been great. Kind of like quitting Facebook. I did start lurking again a couple weeks ago to see if anything was coming up in the new Skiing on the Cheap thread. Personally, I am curious when the Fox44 / MyChamplainValley card becomes available and resorted to checking this forum again.
> 
> So this is funny. But I do remember part of the reason I left was somebody starting talking about tax cheating and bringing up my family and failure of moderators to put a lid on it. This is totally false and I felt better to walk away and reconsider how I spend my time on the internet rather than try to defend completely random accusations for the benefit of a few self-proclaimed famous internet skiers.
> 
> ...



agreed

www.pugski.com


----------



## urungus (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey bdfreetuna, hope you will return in some limited form ... the skiing on the cheap compilation last year was awesome and I really enjoyed your posts about skiing with your dad and hidden trails like the Poma line at Pico.  Plus it was nice to have someone else from Western Mass here.


----------



## urungus (Sep 19, 2019)

Purchase a Skate & Ski ticket to select Boston Bruins games October through January for $99 and receive a complimentary lift ticket to Loon Mountain  https://www.nhl.com/bruins/tickets/skate-ski


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 26, 2019)

So the Vermont 4-pass is $189 now.  Isnt that an increase?  

I'm gonna' have to pass on that pass at this point, as $47.25 per ticket isnt that great of a deal anymore.  It's more like a decent deal.

Sure, it's awesome for a day at Stowe, but most of those other places can be had for less.


----------



## Zand (Sep 26, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> So the Vermont 4-pass is $189 now.  Isnt that an increase?
> 
> I'm gonna' have to pass on that pass at this point, as $47.25 per ticket isnt that great of a deal anymore.  It's more like a decent deal.
> 
> Sure, it's awesome for a day at Stowe, but most of those other places can be had for less.



I thought it was more than that last year (for some reason I was thinking $199) but not totally sure...

I also bought it last year just for the cheap(er) day at Stowe. Hadn't been in 10 years. Enjoyed some terrific runs on Lookout and in Goat Woods, had a few cold brews in that cool old bar in the Mansfield Lodge (at the end of the day because there's no way I'm hiking up that f*cking hill twice), and it was one of the better days of the year, but I also realized I can live without Stowe perfectly fine. I can go to the other places that I would use the pass at (Jay, Smuggs, MRG, Burke) for $40 or less with all the available discounts out there. I hate the feeling of being pressured to "save" the pass for good days and then run out of time if it's a bad spring.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 27, 2019)

I haven’t bought the by pass in a few years not sure I’ll get the email. Can someone send me the link


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## urungus (Sep 27, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> I haven’t bought the by pass in a few years not sure I’ll get the email. Can someone send me the link



 x2 ... I purchased two 4-packs last year but haven’t received anything regarding this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 27, 2019)

urungus said:


> x2 ... I purchased two 4-packs last year but haven’t received anything regarding this year.



Goes on sale October 2nd at noon.


----------



## Pez (Sep 30, 2019)

Anyone else on their mailing list but not receive an email with the info and the link?


----------



## ugosplat (Sep 30, 2019)

Pez said:


> Anyone else on their mailing list but not receive an email with the info and the link?



I believe it is a separate mailing list.  e.g., last year after they went on sale and sold out, a waiting list request form was listed on the site (https://skivermont.com/ski-vermont-4-pass-information, (same link as last year but also has all of this year's details)).  I have always been on the skivermont mailing list but only after I submitted my email address on the waiting list form did I start to get the email with the info and link.


----------



## Pez (Sep 30, 2019)

thanks for the info


----------



## urungus (Oct 1, 2019)

Magic Throwback cards (which allow you to purchase lift tickets for $29) are now on sale.  First 100 are only $99.  Took me a couple attempts as the server is overloaded this morning.
https://magicmtn.com/product/throwback-card/


----------



## ugosplat (Oct 1, 2019)

No Boundaries Free Day at Magic, Feb 3 -> https://www.skinoboundaries.com/free-day


----------



## sull1102 (Oct 2, 2019)

managed to get one of the highly coveted SKIVT 4 Packs, first time for myself. The site is still working as of 12:02.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 2, 2019)

Grabbed one VT pass. Next up: Fox44/MyChamplainValley card which is more bang for the buck anyway

Look for that to go on sale in about a month


----------



## Pez (Oct 2, 2019)

awesome, i was able to grab one this year.  this will give me the incentive to get to Magic.  haven't been there in probably 30 years.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 2, 2019)

Pez said:


> awesome, i was able to grab one this year.  this will give me the incentive to get to Magic.  haven't been there in probably 30 years.



Last year Fox44/MyChamplainValley had, for about $150 if I recall (went up to $175 quickly though for some reason):

Whiteface, Gore, Magic, Mad River Glen, Smugglers Notch, Bolton Valley, Burke, Cannon, Bretton Woods

plus a bunch of smaller mountains that some folks might be interested in depending their location, maybe a few of them aren't even that small but I forgot which ones and emptied my wallet already

Just saying Magic may be on this deal again as well


----------



## urungus (Oct 2, 2019)

In for one VT 4-pack.  Big thanks for posting the reminder and the link.  What is the discount card that comes with the free random lift ticket, is it this ... https://www.rideandskine.com/


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 2, 2019)

urungus said:


> In for one VT 4-pack.  Big thanks for posting the reminder and the link.  What is the discount card that comes with the free random lift ticket, is it this ... https://www.rideandskine.com/



Sold out now.

Mountain Sports Club may still have "free lift tickets" available with membership (a month ago you could get 3x Berkshire East passes with a card for $99, but it sold out quickly), but the Ride and Ski NE card is much better (50% off instead of BOGOs and more options). Last year they were giving away "free" passes to a variety of places at the Boston Ski Show, which is essentially when it goes on sale. If I recall, I showed up on a later day of the ski show and no more free passes were available.

The passes weren't exactly free anyway but like add an extra $15 so worth it if you like their options.


----------



## urungus (Oct 2, 2019)

Pez said:


> awesome, i was able to grab one this year.  this will give me the incentive to get to Magic.  haven't been there in probably 30 years.



You should definitely head back to Magic.  However  I’m not sure I would “waste” one of my $47.25  4-pack tickets there.  Thursdays (except powder days) are only $29 and Fri-Sun tickets are pretty cheap and many discounts are available, eg the Champlain card mentioned by bdfreetuna, Vermont Travel Card, Indy Pass, etc.


----------



## crazy (Oct 2, 2019)

I decided to pass on the VT 4-pack in the hopes that the Fox44/MyChamplainValley comes back again this year with the same or similar offerings to last year. The two places I want to ski most in VT are Mad River and Magic anyway, and they are both on the Fox44/MyChamplainValley card in addition to the VT 4-pack.


----------



## crank (Oct 2, 2019)

I have gotten the VT 4-pack and the Champlain valley card at different times.  

This year we are getting Ikon passes so will likely just ski the areas that take that this season.  Already have trips planned to Steamboat and jackson Hole so the Ikon made a lot of sense.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 2, 2019)

crazy said:


> I decided to pass on the VT 4-pack in the hopes that the Fox44/MyChamplainValley comes back again this year with the same or similar offerings to last year.



As I noted before I passed on the 4-pack as I just dont think it's that great of a deal anymore, and I'll pass on Fox44 too, *but* I'm actually hoping they haven't learned from their mistake the last few years and price it just as expensively again so I can buy it circa March 6th for a massive discount.  I would have done that last season, but I had too much inventory left in early March.


----------



## Pez (Oct 2, 2019)

urungus said:


> You should definitely head back to Magic.  However  I’m not sure I would “waste” one of my $47.25  4-pack tickets there.  Thursdays (except powder days) are only $29 and Fri-Sun tickets are pretty cheap and many discounts are available, eg the Champlain card mentioned by bdfreetuna, Vermont Travel Card, Indy Pass, etc.



I'll have to look into those a bit more.  regardless i'm stoked getting one of these and I'm getting stoked for the season!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 2, 2019)

Got a vt4 for me and one for my son. Plan on using at Stowe, sugarbush, killington and not sure of the 4th place yet.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 2, 2019)

crazy said:


> I decided to pass on the VT 4-pack in the hopes that the Fox44/MyChamplainValley comes back again this year with the same or similar offerings to last year. The two places I want to ski most in VT are Mad River and Magic anyway, and they are both on the Fox44/MyChamplainValley card in addition to the VT 4-pack.



champlain cards coming out end of october. i emailed them yesterday. no details on pricing or resorts provided tho.


----------



## crazy (Oct 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> champlain cards coming out end of october. i emailed them yesterday. no details on pricing or resorts provided tho.



Thank you for this information, looking forward to it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 3, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> champlain cards coming out end of october. i emailed them yesterday. no details on pricing or resorts provided tho.



That would be very early, it's usually Thanksgiving.  Maybe they think part of the problem is they waited too long, but the problem is the higher price combined with deteriorating mix of mountains.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 3, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> That would be very early, it's usually Thanksgiving.  Maybe they think part of the problem is they waited too long, but the problem is the higher price combined with deteriorating mix of mountains.



They told me Nov 1st but it sounded slightly up in the air, best idea is to start checking their site a few days before the end of the month. Good news is they don't fly off the shelf like Ski VT Passes.


----------



## urungus (Oct 3, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> They told me Nov 1st but it sounded slightly up in the air, best idea is to start checking their site a few days before the end of the month. Good news is they don't fly off the shelf like Ski VT Passes.



True but last year there was a $25 price increase within a few hours/days after they first went on sale.  Might happen again this year if it was considered a promotion like Magic selling the first 100 throwback cards for $99.  But maybe not, IIRC last years price increase coincided with a couple mountains being added to the pass.


----------



## p_levert (Oct 3, 2019)

FYI, here's the lineup from last year:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 3, 2019)

urungus said:


> True but last year there was a $25 price increase within a few hours/days after they first went on sale.  Might happen again this year if it was considered a promotion like Magic selling the first 100 throwback cards for $99.  But maybe not, IIRC last years price increase coincided with a couple mountains being added to the pass.



Funny thing, I must have been the first person to order because I got cards #001 and #002 in the mail. Guess what, only purchased one card. This was at the early $150 price too.

But then as karma would have it, I was fumbling around in that 45" snow storm up at Smugglers Notch, using the card for the first time in January. Girl at the ticket window never heard of the Fox44 card, she was impressed at the deal. I said yup, I got another one too!

Next day could not find the 2nd card, I assume it got buried in the snow somewhere near the Smuggs ticket window. I give it a 25% chance that girl stealth swiped it from me with some sleight of hand. I forget where I went instead that 2nd day probably Bolton. Moral of the story, take off your gloves when opening the wallet at the ticket window in a snow storm.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 3, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Funny thing, I must have been the first person to order because I got cards #001 and #002 in the mail. Guess what, only purchased one card. This was at the early $150 price too.
> 
> But then as karma would have it, I was fumbling around in that 45" snow storm up at Smugglers Notch, using the card for the first time in January. Girl at the ticket window never heard of the Fox44 card, she was impressed at the deal. I said yup, I got another one too!
> 
> Next day could not find the 2nd card, I assume it got buried in the snow somewhere near the Smuggs ticket window. I give it a 25% chance that girl stealth swiped it from me with some sleight of hand. I forget where I went instead that 2nd day probably Bolton. Moral of the story, take off your gloves when opening the wallet at the ticket window in a snow storm.



I left mine in my ski pants pocket and it got sweaty wet and stuck together and I couldn't open it again. When it dried it was even worse. Only used it 3 times. Back then it was only 129 - I think.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 4, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> I left mine in my ski pants pocket and it got sweaty wet and stuck together and I couldn't open it again. When it dried it was even worse. Only used it 3 times. *Back then it was only 129 *- I think.



Back then it sold out quickly.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 4, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Back then it sold out quickly.



I'll assume it goes on sale for either $175 or $199 this year. Either way this is an excellent breakdown, at least in my use case, let's assume I use it for these this year:

MRG, Magic, Burke, Smuggs, Gore, Whiteface, Cannon, Bretton Woods

At $199 this = $28.50 per lift ticket. I might be inclined to add Owl's Head this year and try a new ski area that always seemed funky/interesting to me with legit steeps. Maybe I'll combo that with a chance to return to Mt Sutton (which I love but have only skied in icy conditions). Drops the price even more.

Hard to beat this deal at least on the I-91 corridor and willing to do a few overnights. I also enjoy the fact that if a storm skips Vermont (or they get the r**n, I can book it to either Cannon/Bretton or Whiteface/Gore if they get the goods.

Combine that with VT Pass and Ride and Ski NE card and I can go anywhere I'd actually want to ski with great powder chasing ability and never paying more than 1/2 price.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 4, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'll assume it goes on sale for either $175 or $199 this year. Either way this is an excellent breakdown, at least in my use case, let's assume I use it for these this year:
> 
> MRG, Magic, Burke, Smuggs, Gore, Whiteface, Cannon, Bretton Woods
> 
> At $199 this = $28.50 per lift ticket.



That is awesome, but the vast majority of people arent going to hit that geographically diverse of an area.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2019)

Let me know when you decide to hit Gore.


----------



## crazy (Oct 6, 2019)

So I checked a random date in December on Liftopia, and was surprised to see that the Peak Resorts mountains such as Mount Snow and Attitash/Wildcat have deals posted. I was kind of assuming that once Vail took ownership of these mountains, they would stop posting any deals on Liftopia. The whole Vail model is high window ticket prices to rope people into buying passes. You can save a little bit by buying Epic Day Passes in advance, but they don't post any deals on Liftopia, as far as I know.

Could this be a case where Peaks made deals with Liftopia in advance of the sale to Vail? Or is Liftopia perhaps posting old deals from last season and haven't actually made updates for 2019?

I bought an IKON pass for this season, so I'm not going to get an Epic Pass, but I will say that with the addition of the Peaks Resorts mountains, the Epic Pass became a much stronger proposition. I will strongly consider it for next year. Having Sunapee and Crotched as day trips with Wildcat and Stowe as weekend destinations is pretty awesome.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 7, 2019)

crazy said:


> So I checked a random date in December on Liftopia, and was surprised to see that the Peak Resorts mountains such as Mount Snow and Attitash/Wildcat have deals posted. I was kind of assuming that once Vail took ownership of these mountains, they would stop posting any deals on Liftopia. The whole Vail model is high window ticket prices to rope people into buying passes. You can save a little bit by buying Epic Day Passes in advance, but they don't post any deals on Liftopia, as far as I know.
> 
> Could this be a case where Peaks made deals with Liftopia in advance of the sale to Vail? Or is Liftopia perhaps posting old deals from last season and haven't actually made updates for 2019?
> 
> I bought an IKON pass for this season, so I'm not going to get an Epic Pass, but I will say that with the addition of the Peaks Resorts mountains, the Epic Pass became a much stronger proposition. I will strongly consider it for next year. Having Sunapee and Crotched as day trips with Wildcat and Stowe as weekend destinations is pretty awesome.



Vail has said they will let the mtns run this year as they have. Also those peak deals have been on Liftopia for 2 months now. They are for this coming season


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Pez (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm sure the $49 dollar sunday PM lift tickets are going away next year.  Looks like an Epic pass is in my future.


----------



## crazy (Oct 7, 2019)

Smellytele said:


> Vail has said they will let the mtns run this year as they have. Also those peak deals have been on Liftopia for 2 months now. They are for this coming season
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Thank you for this information. This is great news. I will do a couple early or late season days at Wildcat, like I often do, given that these deals will remain in place. Next year will be the big changes. I will have to seriously consider getting an Epic Pass next year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 7, 2019)

Pez said:


> I'm sure the $49 dollar sunday PM lift tickets are going away next year.  Looks like an Epic pass is in my future.



FWIW I was using Ride and Ski Card to get tickets (full day) in the low $40's midweek and low $50's weekends. Looks like that might be good again for at least 1 more year.


----------



## ingsy (Oct 9, 2019)

Pico has a decent deal if you have kids:
https://www.picomountain.com/plan-your-trip/tickets-passes/season-passes/season-passes
"Also new for 2019/20 is our Kids Ski Free promotion. With the purchase of every Adult My Pico Season Pass, a FREE season pass for kids ages 12 & under is included. Restrictions apply"


----------



## urungus (Oct 12, 2019)

Received this email from Ski NH

http://skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages

Ski New Hampshire's lift tickets offer you the most flexibility at the best price. Not only are they fully transferable, but they're also valid any day of the 2019-20 season. Plus, there's no minimum purchase, so you can buy as many or as few as you'd like--but they will sell out fast! The sale begins at 9:00am on Wednesday, October 16th so get ready.

2019/20 Early Season Pricing

$39 Black Mountain
$79 Bretton Woods Resort
$59 Cannon Mountain
$69 Cranmore Mountain Resort
$35 Dartmouth Skiway
$69 Gunstock Mountain Resort
$39 King Pine at Purity Spring Resort
$79 Loon Mountain Resort
$25 McIntyre Ski Area
$79 Mount Sunapee Resort 
$55 Pats Peak
$59 Ragged Mountain Resort
$69 Waterville Valley Resort


----------



## Equinox (Oct 16, 2019)

urungus said:


> Received this email from Ski NH
> 
> http://skinh.com/deals/ski-nh-lift-ticket-packages
> 
> ...



I tried to snag a couple of tickets today, but their website is having difficulties. I was greeted by this message:

 "Sorry for any inconvenience, we are experiencing technical difficulties with our sales platform and will be closing the sales until we fix the problem.  We will have the "Buy Now" button back up as soon as possible!  Again, apologies for the inconvenience.

We will send out an email to our newsletter list and post notifications to our social channels (Facebook, Instagram & Twitter) with our relaunch time."

I guess I'll keep checking back.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2019)

Equinox said:


> I tried to snag a couple of tickets today, but their website is having difficulties. I was greeted by this message:
> 
> "Sorry for any inconvenience, we are experiencing technical difficulties with our sales platform and will be closing the sales until we fix the problem.  We will have the "Buy Now" button back up as soon as possible!  Again, apologies for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...



I got in early and got a couple for Cannon.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 17, 2019)

I got in early as well and got what I wanted.


----------



## crazy (Oct 23, 2019)

The MyChamplainValley cards for this year are up for sale.

$165, which seems reasonable. 

No Cannon. This might be a deal breaker for me. 

Curious to hear people's thoughts on this. Will you get one?


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 23, 2019)

crazy said:


> The MyChamplainValley cards for this year are up for sale.
> 
> $165, which seems reasonable.
> 
> ...



The no cannon has me thinking not. Already have 5 tickets to MRG. 3 to Bretton woods. Have 2 fers to smuggs. Hitting Burke on a 3 fer 1 Wednesday. 
Magic would be the loss. 
Did suicide 6 used to be on there as well?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 23, 2019)

No Cannon is a bummer but Cannon offers these deals anyway:

[h=3]Tuesdays & Thursdays[/h]                        Tickets are just 2-for-$82 or 1-for-$55*
(*Not valid 12/26/19, 2/18/20, 2/20/20)


So it's not a deal breaker. I'll still be relying on MyChamplainValley card for a good chunk of the ski season and likely use it 7 or 8 times. One for me one for the wife.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 23, 2019)

crazy said:


> The MyChamplainValley cards for this year are up for sale.
> 
> Curious to hear people's thoughts on this. *Will you get one?*



Nope.

This used to be my #1 favorite S.O.T.C. deal, but I havent gotten it in years now.  Mountain mix continues to suffer if they lost Cannon (after losing Jay Peak a few years back).  Now you need to use it at least 5 times for it to be a decent deal, and that's too much.


EDIT: Though I may buy when it gets slashed to $99 circa March 5th because they priced it too high (again).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Oct 23, 2019)

still a good deal. just bought one.

gets me to mad river, smuggs, burke. adds to my bank of magic days. gets me an ADK weekend. may check out breton for first time. 

$27.50/day if i hit the 6 i know i will hit (smuggs, burke, magic, mad, gore,whiteface). $23.50 if i get to breton.


----------



## Skrn (Oct 23, 2019)

Just bought 2. Have Ikon but want to try new resorts like MRG, Magic, Whiteface, Smuggler Burk3 and Bretton Woods.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 23, 2019)

Does anyone know when Middlebury Snow Bowl usually closes? I have a place booked up near Stowe for the last week of March into April. Just curious is Middlebury is even expected to be open then, assuming a decent snow year and no severe thaw.


----------



## urungus (Oct 31, 2019)

Physical Ride and Ski NE cards now available at https://www.rideandskine.com/product-category/physical-card/?orderby=price-desc


----------



## urungus (Oct 31, 2019)

Lift ticket deals at Warren Miller movie in Worcester and Northampton MA


----------



## p_levert (Oct 31, 2019)

Another option for pre-buy tickets: https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm


----------



## crazy (Nov 1, 2019)

p_levert said:


> Another option for pre-buy tickets: https://www.mountainsportsclub.com/register.cfm



What sorts of prices do they have lift tickets for? Have you used them before? Just curious before jumping in.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 1, 2019)

crazy said:


> What sorts of prices do they have lift tickets for? Have you used them before? Just curious before jumping in.



It's listed on his link. From earlier today (and I'm considering this just for a Smuggs ticket):

MSC membership + 2 Berkshire East tix: $75
MSC membership + 1 Smuggs tix: $40

The Mountain Sports Club itself is OK if you ski with a partner most of the time; it's mostly 2-for-1 deals or $15 off here and there.

I prefer the Ride and Ski Card, although this year many of their deals have been reduced from 50% to 40% off (as prices have continued to rise). At least Ride and Ski Card covers a few more bases for a solo Vermont-area skier. It's likely they'll be giving away passes at the Boston Ski Show in a couple weeks with purchase of their passes as well.

But as I said Mountain Sports Club is currently looking good even if only viewed as a way to get a one or more pre-season passes on the cheap. I've used MSC a few years in the past but the 2-for-1 thing sort of put me off of it.

I have tickets to the Warren Miller event with my wife and a friend... can't beat it for 1x Smuggs early/late season, 1x Sugarbush midweek, 1x Wachusett early/late, and a Killington 2-for-1... maybe the movie will be good too!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2019)

crazy said:


> What sorts of prices do they have lift tickets for? Have you used them before? Just curious before jumping in.



Years ago MSC was great for all sorts of discounts.  Now it's pretty much only worth joining as a "payment" for 1 cheap ticket.  My guess is it will cease to exist within 5 years.  Such is the path of most S.O.T.C. deals sadly.


----------



## crazy (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you both for the info. 

It sounds like Ski No Boundaries is posting their lift ticket deals for the season next week.


----------



## p_levert (Nov 2, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> It's listed on his link. From earlier today (and I'm considering this just for a Smuggs ticket):
> 
> MSC membership + 2 Berkshire East tix: $75
> MSC membership + 1 Smuggs tix: $40
> ...



I have used MSC to buy tickets.  I consider the MSC membership to be largely worthless, but the ticket deals are good.

If you want, for example, 4 Berkshire East tickets, I am pretty sure you can join twice.  The owner of MSC doesn't care about multiple memberships from the same person.  At least, in the past he didn't care.


----------



## p_levert (Nov 2, 2019)

MSC is really not a direct competitor to the Ride and Ski card.  But the Vermont Travel Club is quite similar to Ride and Ski and I think it offers better deals:

https://www.vermonttravelclub.com


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 2, 2019)

p_levert said:


> I have used MSC to buy tickets.  I consider the MSC membership to be largely worthless, but the ticket deals are good.
> 
> If you want, for example, 4 Berkshire East tickets, I am pretty sure you can join twice.  The owner of MSC doesn't care about multiple memberships from the same person.  At least, in the past he didn't care.



Can confirm that the tickets, when sent, are just basic print-out stubs. Completely transferable. I'm sure one could theoretically get as many memberships as one has email accounts, family members and/or aliases.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 2, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Can confirm that the tickets, when sent, are just basic print-out stubs. Completely transferable. I'm sure one could theoretically get as many memberships as one has email accounts, family members and/or aliases.


Total transferable - no names on them and yes I have joined multiple times in the past using differnt email addresses.


----------



## steve22 (Nov 7, 2019)

[h=1]*New England's Best Lift Ticket Deals*[/h]​We're excited to announce our unbeatable lift ticket deals for this season. At No Boundaries, we believe that everyone should have the opportunity to ski or ride, and we hope that these deals make it possible for many of you to hit the slopes this winter.
The prices shown below are for adult lift tickets, but rates for children, teens, and seniors are even lower in most cases! We also offer discounted rentals at each of these mountains. Remember, it's free to become a No Boundaries member, but you must be logged in to see and purchase these incredible deals.


Mount Snow - Dec 21: *$49*
Cannon - Jan 4: *$54*
Wildcat - Jan 11: *$59*
Attitash - Jan 11: *$59*
Pats Peak - Jan 25 (night skiing: 2-10 pm): *$39*
Bromley - Feb 1: *$65*
Magic Mountain - Feb 3: *FREE!*
Waterville Valley - Feb 15: *$49*
Cannon - Feb 22: *$54*
Jay Peak one day- Feb 29: *$69*
Jay Peak two day - Feb 29 - Mar 1: *$115*
Mount Snow - Mar 14: *$49*
Waterville - Mar 21: *$45*
Killington one day - Apr 4: *$59*
Killington two day - Apr 4 - 5: *$115*
It's only November, so don't be surprised if we add even more deals as the season goes on!
Also, don't forget about our 3 day/2 night Ski & Stay Deal at Jay Peak for as low as $230 per person and our 2 day/2 night Ski & Stay Deal at Killington for as low as $215 per person. Both of these deals will sell out soon!
Mark your calendars and get your gear together; winter is here! We hope to see you on the slopes soon.
​


----------



## crazy (Nov 7, 2019)

Happy to see the No Boundaries deals posted. These look good. Can't help but imagine that they're going to have a harder time next year when Wildcat, Attitash, and Mount Snow presumably no longer participate. I wouldn't mind seeing more deals with some of the smaller resorts like Magic, Bromley, Waterville, or even a place like Bolton or Smuggs.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 7, 2019)

crazy said:


> Happy to see the No Boundaries deals posted. *These look good*.



Does everyone think this?

I was pretty surprised at the cost given the pre-release commentary about affordability & their mission statement etc...  I figured prices would be way lower than what's posted.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 7, 2019)

agreed bg. no great deals here, especially with the need to prepurchase and roll the dice on conditions.


----------



## steve22 (Nov 7, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does everyone think this?
> 
> I was pretty surprised at the cost given the pre-release commentary about affordability & their mission statement etc...  I figured prices would be way lower than what's posted.



I think they look OK and provide another option. It depends on your personal situation. I ski out of a place in Lincoln so the Cannon deal offered is a very good one for me, considering the dates are Saturdays.  I used to get the White Mountain Super Pass and I still may for this year. Weekend deals are tough to find for the mountains I frequent (Loon, Cannon, Bretton Woods)


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 7, 2019)

I could see one or two of those filling a gap mid-season. How far in advance do you have to purchase and commit?


----------



## mgalluzz (Nov 7, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> I could see one or two of those filling a gap mid-season. How far in advance do you have to purchase and commit?



In most cases, the day before by noon.


----------



## steve22 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bretton Woods deals at the Boston Ski Expo this weekend. $29 early season, $519 ten pack and others

https://www.brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/FEATURED-Special


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 12, 2019)

steve22 said:


> Bretton Woods deals at the Boston Ski Expo this weekend. $29 early season, $519 ten pack and others
> 
> https://www.brettonwoods.com/specials/specials/FEATURED-Special



Only time I'll be making it to BW is prime season on the MyChamplainValley card.

That said I'm pumped for the ski show, even though it's usually a waste of time, I'm feeling lucky this year, as in lots of ski areas handing out deep discount coupons. We'll see!


----------



## justjen (Nov 12, 2019)

Are the deals at the Boston Ski & Snowboard Expo usually any good?  I have no idea whether they are any better than what you can find through online sales.


----------



## justjen (Nov 12, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Only time I'll be making it to BW is prime season on the MyChamplainValley card.
> 
> That said I'm pumped for the ski show, even though it's usually a waste of time, I'm feeling lucky this year, as in lots of ski areas handing out deep discount coupons. We'll see!



I didn't see this before posting my question!  Maybe it's worth a go...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 12, 2019)

It's worth it for the Gore 2-for-1's and Bolton coupons. Last year I think Stratton had 3 days for $159 or so. Wachusett had 2 for $99. Typical examples.

It's kind of like having all your early season deals in one place, maybe better in some cases, for easy comparison shopping.


----------



## urungus (Nov 12, 2019)

Ski for free at Bretton Woods tomorrow!

From https://www.brettonwoods.com/alpine_conditions/snow_conditions


Get your equipment and your ski clothes ready, we are opening for the season tomorrow at noon. Bring a canned good or non-perishable item to donate to Omni Hotel's "Say Goodnight to Hunger" initiative and you can ski free from noon to 3:30pm. Please be aware, there will be no beginner terrain available but we hope to have some soon! The guns will be running so be sure to pack your goggles or stop in at TreeTop Alpine and see some of the great gear they offer! For all of you wondering, the Bretton Woods Skyway 8-passenger gondola is complete and will be operational this winter! Keep checking the Bretton Woods Facebook page for more updates as we inch closer to the start of the season.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 12, 2019)

urungus said:


> Please be aware, there will be no beginner terrain available



That's awesome, but I guarantee that statement isn't true :lol:


----------



## Skrn (Nov 13, 2019)

Has anybody received ChamplainValley Ski card? Bought it this year a while back but haven't received it. Not sure how they will be delivered.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 13, 2019)

Skrn said:


> Has anybody received ChamplainValley Ski card? Bought it this year a while back but haven't received it. Not sure how they will be delivered.



Yeah I think mine arrived Saturday. Plain white envelope first class USPS.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 13, 2019)

received mine this week


----------



## badinfluence (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm heading to Jay this year at the end of January.  I went to the ski expo today and was disappointed in no discount tickets.  Any insight on any deals for midweek tickets


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 16, 2019)

badinfluence said:


> I'm heading to Jay this year at the end of January.  I went to the ski expo today and was disappointed in no discount tickets.  Any insight on any deals for midweek tickets



Ride and Ski Card gets you 50% midweek and Sundays I think.


----------



## MidnightJester (Nov 18, 2019)

Was wondering if anyone has come across a new website link for a 2019/2020 Killington 2for1 lift ticket voucher.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 18, 2019)

they aren't doing bogos this year. dynamic pricing on the website. buy early to lock in greater discounts.

i think it is lame and my early season business was redirected to sunday river and loon this past weekend on the basis that they were open, free for me, and i'm unlikely to exhaust my ikon allotments there. i can't start burning pass days in vermont quite yet


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> they aren't doing bogos this year. dynamic pricing on the website.



And their "dynamic prices" seemed to have jumped up significantly already. I'm finding Mount Snow to be the more affordable (and closer) option for November skiing. I'm not even thinking about using my cache of passes yet. Long season ahead of us!

I have a Killington early season 2-for-1 needs to be used before mid-December. Maybe I should use passes early... I've got Thursdays wide open this year for Magic $29 and Mt Ellen $30


----------



## Whitey (Nov 25, 2019)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ride and Ski Card gets you 50% midweek and Sundays I think.



Unfortunately Jay 1/2 price tix is one of the good deals that left this year.    Now it's $10s off a lift ticket any day.     

Sweet, I can save $10 on a Saturday now. . .

Sux - I made good use of that 50% lift tix last year at Jay on a 4 day weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 25, 2019)

Jay use to have a discount for pass holders of other mountains but don’t see it on their website anymore 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 25, 2019)

This too, is a consequence of EPIC & IKON; increasingly there is no reason for anyone to give "deals" anymore.   

The artificially high prices of single day tickets at all the now numerous Vail & Alterra mountains has led to significant real price inflation.


----------



## crazy (Nov 26, 2019)

Specific to Jay Peak, they used to have more of a problem with attracting skiers, but given some successful efforts over the years with marketing, it's now attracts pretty decent crowds for its somewhat remote location. Midwinter weekends and powder days tend to be decently crowded, with long lines for the tram, and healthy but not overwhelming lines for the lifts. 

Jay Peak is in the fortunate position of having to decide between just growing the volume of visits, or trying to focus more on attracting a specific type of customer. I believe that they're starting to decide to target the latter over going for sheer volume, which is why we're seeing the discounts start to disappear. You'll notice that more of the discounts are tied to booking a hotel room, which realizes a lot more revenue for them than old half-priced card tickets that they used to have, because, let's face it, many of us who would use the half-priced card tickets would also save money by staying at a motel or cheap AirBnB instead of staying at the somewhat luxurious resort lodging. 

While I miss some of the discounts, I also respect their decision. The mountain is potentially in danger of becoming overcrowded given its uphill capacity. A lot of people are hoping that Alterra buys Jay Peak. I partially hope this happens because Alterra has the capital to ensure Jay Peak's continued success, but the resulting crowds will surely overwhelm the place.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 26, 2019)

crazy said:


> Specific to *Jay Peak, they used to have more of a problem with attracting skiers, but given some successful efforts over the years with marketing, it's now attracts pretty decent crowds* for its somewhat remote location.



It wasn't the marketing that "attracted" the people, it was primarily the several hundred millions dollars in crooked money which built out a massive tourist attraction.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 26, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> It wasn't the marketing that "attracted" the people, it was primarily the several hundred millions dollars in crooked money which built out a massive tourist attraction.



I think that's partially true, as their in-house marketing campaign sucked for the last 5 years. Lots of expensive 100-page booklets to print and they had mascots of various snow monsters looking like drawn by a child. Advertising dollars not well spent.

That said I think the hard-core powder chaser base of skiers has grown a bit in the last decade, even if new skiers is flat-lined, more people are getting "good" at skiing probably thanks to better gear or perhaps taking things more seriously in certain aspects. With 90mm semi-rocker skis now the average, who wouldn't want to shoot for powder days? Internet is a word-of-mouth multiplier, and Jay Peak has a great reputation for actual skiing even if there are complaints here and there on peripheral matters (or lift operation).

Overall I think skiing in the East has evolved to the point where this mountain way up in Vermont with a lot of tree skiing, a lot of natural snow, and some technical chute skiing with easy access has become a very desirable place for advanced/expert skiers to "attend" as much as possible.

I mix it up a lot but it would be unusual for me to miss a day or two at Jay this season for these reasons.


----------



## p_levert (Nov 26, 2019)

Perhaps we should avoid veering too deeply off the "skiing on the cheap" topic.

I will say that the Epic/Ikon formula of high day rates and low season pass prices does give plenty of elbow room for the little guys to raise rates.  So in the end, maybe the new reality will actually help the small ski areas.  Maybe...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 26, 2019)

p_levert said:


> Perhaps we should avoid veering too deeply off the "skiing on the cheap" topic.



I just assumed I was in the Jay Peak thread. Short term memory issues.


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Nov 27, 2019)

Dec 8th. Sunapee Commuity Day. $35 lift tickets w/5 non-perishable food items.


----------



## sledride (Dec 3, 2019)

Stumbled across the Ride and Ski Card for 20 bucks at rush49.  Just bought a few for the family.  

https://rush49.com/deals/the-ride-a...MI2v2c7MKZ5gIVCYiGCh1MvAHKEAAYASAAEgKnS_D_BwE


----------



## skicub (Dec 3, 2019)

Is a ride and ski card even worth $20 anymore if you already have a multi pass? I have an IKON, and a bromley day pass which gets me 50% off at Jay/Shawnee/wachusett. 

Seems I would only be getting it for the Tenney/Burke deals, and maybe attitash/wildcat. Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## sledride (Dec 3, 2019)

I would say no if you have any kind of multipass.  When I have a pass I never want to go anywhere where I have to pay anything.  If you have no other passes this year, like me, it's a good deal.  Gets you cheap tickets at Bolton Valley even on holidays and I'll try to hit some of the tour dates for 2 for 1.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 3, 2019)

skicub said:


> Is a ride and ski card even worth $20 anymore if you already have a multi pass? I have an IKON, and a bromley day pass which gets me 50% off at Jay/Shawnee/wachusett.
> 
> Seems I would only be getting it for the Tenney/Burke deals, and maybe attitash/wildcat. Thoughts?
> 
> ...



40% off midweek @ Pico / Killington is better than nothing in a pinch. 50% off Berkshire East is nice. Mount Snow any day tickets $69 I *guess* is better than nothing.

Prices gone up, deals gone down this year


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 7, 2019)

> A portion of the card's purchase price benefits the Children's Hospital  at Dartmouth, NH. It primarily helps their cardholders save money on  winter sports and more.



For $19.20 you can grab one for an oddball day here or there, and still feel like you are donating to a worth cause... not like it is going to break anyone's annual ski budget.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 15, 2019)

That Indy Ski Pass thing is on sale for $174.99 at Costco.


----------



## urungus (Dec 15, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> That Indy Ski Pass thing is on sale for $174.99 at Costco.



Hmm, is that in store?  Don’t see the Indy Pass offered at costco.com


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2019)

urungus said:


> Hmm, *is that in store? * Don’t see the Indy Pass offered at costco.com



Yes.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 17, 2019)

middlebury midweek $20
https://myjumponit.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=1850522


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 17, 2019)

BenedictGomez said:


> That Indy Ski Pass thing is on sale for $174.99 at Costco.



NJ stores?  Could be tempting to 20-21 ski season, especially if they add a few more places.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 18, 2019)

i dont think you can reasonably count on this being at costco for 2020-2021. i assume they're in costco because their direct sales this year didn't hit their projections.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 18, 2019)

jaytrem said:


> *NJ stores? * Could be tempting to 20-21 ski season, especially if they add a few more places.



Cant speak to the prevalence, but it's been in both of the NJ Costco locations I've been to in the last few weeks.

There was also some Killington 3-pack thing for $200'something dollars, but I didnt bother to mention it as I imagine that's not a great deal.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 18, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i dont think you can reasonably count on this being at costco for 2020-2021. i assume they're in costco because their direct sales this year didn't hit their projections.



Yeah, I would buy in advance if I plan an Indy western trip.  I really don't mind giving them an extra $25 per person.  Just need Schwietzer and Spokane on there and it would be hard to resist.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 20, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i dont think you can reasonably count on this being at costco for 2020-2021. i assume they're in costco because their direct sales this year didn't hit their projections.



Too bad if true. I'm kicking myself a little for not getting one this year. Next year it'll be the first thing I purchase and I'm excited to see if there's any solid Eastern additions. I could def see planning a Western trip based on the options available too.


----------



## smw (Dec 24, 2019)

Just discovered REI has a bunch of discounted lift tickets.  You can buy in advance for any weekend, holiday, or midweek.  Have to either pick up in store or have them shipped, they do not email with a barcode or anything like that.  I just got Adult weekend/holiday tickets for Bretton Woods for $84, which is a $20 discount. www.rei.com/c/lift-tickets


----------



## Cat in January (Jan 17, 2020)

If you have a season pass and are blacked out. You get half off day tickets MLK weekend at Black Mountain of Maine


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2020)

if you buy a helmet at killingtonsports (including online), you get a free any day killington lift ticket for remainder of season. promo goes jan 17-26. killingtonsports.com. website gave me an error when i tried to go look tho.


----------



## Pez (Jan 22, 2020)

I just saw this on stratton dot com

https://www.stratton.com/plan-your-trip/deals-and-packages/four-fun-pak


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 22, 2020)

lol. $279 for 4 days at stratton? hard pass.


----------



## nycskier (Jan 29, 2020)

Win free lift tickets, season pass & other prizes at Ski Camelback. Enter contest here:.
https://vy.tc/iwtFU90


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## nycskier (Jan 30, 2020)

Win a $250 Spyder gift card good for free ski gear:
https://tinyurl.com/so5mtdl


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Jan 31, 2020)

Any super bowl sunday specials?


----------



## steve22 (Jan 31, 2020)

https://blog.liftopia.com/the-best-lift-ticket-deals-for-game-day-weekend/

Also, Wildcat/Attitash is $49 buy in advance online. Cannon usually does a twofer deal but I haven't seen anything this year


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 31, 2020)

Magic is free on Monday, can't beat that. If I didn't have 4 pre-paid Magic passes for the season I'd be highly motivated


----------



## Cat in January (Feb 10, 2020)

Black Mountain of Maine is free Thursday and half price this weekend for those who have blacked out season passes


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 18, 2020)

Sugarloaf $159 April pass. May get it for Reggae Fest...

https://shop.sugarloaf.com/?utm_sou...1NTcyNwS2#/sugarloaf-season-pass/p/april-pass

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (Feb 19, 2020)

I think sometime in the next week is when the Fox44 pass dropped to $80 last year. Would scoop that up for sure if they do it again.


----------



## skicub (Feb 19, 2020)

Zand said:


> I think sometime in the next week is when the Fox44 pass dropped to $80 last year. Would scoop that up for sure if they do it again.



I’m worried they won’t do it this year, and I need it for magic mad River and BW


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 19, 2020)

Last season I sent them a message asking if they were doing a clearance sale, and a couple  days later... maybe someone else could do it this season....

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skicub (Feb 20, 2020)

Just sent an email!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skicub (Feb 20, 2020)

From Fox44:

Good morning Andy –

 Yes, we will be offering a discounted card. Check the website next week, you should find it half off….

Cheers,
J

Yea!!!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skimagic (Feb 20, 2020)

Bromley 4 packs out, good from Feb 23 to December 20. $139


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2020)

I have some extra Pico pass gift cards. Fully transferable, they are your RFID card, ski right onto the lift with these. I have two more than I can really find the time to use this season.

They were part of $139 3 packs at the time of purchase but I'd be willing to do 2 for $60, shipped priority. Good on weekends and holidays (if there are any left).

edit: Sold.. thanks!


----------



## skicub (Feb 25, 2020)

Champlain Ski and Ride is now $84! Get one or more while they last. Fully transferable. Even having dropped a few of the fave mtns, a trip to magic and mad river glen alone are worth the $. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Feb 26, 2020)

I really want to get one but based on the time I have this March plus the fact I've only used a combined one day between Sugarbush and Killington on the Ikon, might have to pass. At best I'd only get to MRG and Magic. If Cannon were still on it I'd do it but without the time to do a NY trip or get up to Smuggs and Burke I can't justify it.


----------



## p_levert (Feb 26, 2020)

Free day on March 13: https://www.adayforjake.com/en/


----------



## sugarbushskier (Feb 27, 2020)

20/21 Ikon Pass prices out.  With the $50 early renewal discount the Ikon Base is $649. Full Pass is $899 with the $100 renewal discount!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

^thank you for reporting this breaking news.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

I've got a couple more Pico passes good for any day and easily transferrable (they are part of a 3 pack of ski-on RFID cards with no identity attached to it).

Might have as many as 3 left, willing to split them up, $30 shipped a pop


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 3, 2020)

Waterville $39 any March day I think

https://603savings.com/index.php?index_type=promo-detail&h=8463043

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2020)

Jackson Hole Mountain Resort is closing out the season with one of the best deals around: Anyone with a valid 2019-20 season pass from anywhere in the world can get 50% off daily lift ticket rates March 26 thru April 12, 2020.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## powhunter (Sep 18, 2020)

Abasin 5 pack for $229. That’s $45 per day no blackout days or reservations needed to ski


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nycskier (Nov 1, 2020)

Is there a 2020-2021 skiing on the cheap thread? Please get one up!!! 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 1, 2020)

There will be no skiing on the cheap this year...


----------



## Dickc (Nov 2, 2020)

ScottySkis made one, but is dropped down to page five.  We need a pro active mod to update all of the stickies.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> There will be no skiing on the cheap this year...



THIS.

All the pre-season deals I normally snag were cancelled.  

No Warren Miller lift tickets, No BOGOs, no ski club vouchers, even the VT VIP 4Pass will not be valid on weekends (gee, thanks for nothing said everyone who works for a living).


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> THIS.
> 
> All the pre-season deals I normally snag were cancelled.
> 
> No Warren Miller lift tickets, No BOGOs, no ski club vouchers, even the VT VIP 4Pass will not be valid on weekends (gee, thanks for nothing said everyone who works for a living).



Buy a season pass


----------



## JimG. (Nov 2, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Buy a season pass



It's the wave of the future.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Buy a season pass



If I didnt have an infant, I imagine I would have been forced to join an evil empire this year at some point.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 2, 2020)

You seem more like a Platty customer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2020)

JimG. said:


> You seem more like a Platty customer.



+10000


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 2, 2020)

JimG. said:


> You seem more like a Platty customer.



I absolutely love Platty, but in terms of having a pass there, I think the pass price is cray-cray, especially in light of the snowmaking risk.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> +10000





BenedictGomez said:


> I absolutely love Platty, but in terms of having a pass there, I think the pass price is cray-cray, especially in light of the snowmaking risk.



They make snow more in recent years has increased


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 2, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> THIS.
> 
> All the pre-season deals I normally snag were cancelled.
> 
> No Warren Miller lift tickets,).



Not true! Warren Miller is virtual this year.

https://warrenmiller.com/virtual-to...4wtvPDoWbiIHLWDcx9dMJyx9Ns2fVhRBoCFQAQAvD_BwE

While it's not entirely clear it looks like you will get access to coupons to print out for door prizes and lift tickets. Go though the venues Website that you usually go to for a link . I signed up for Live stream this Saturday at 7PM eastern . For the $30.00 you can view the movie for up to  48hrs .


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 2, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Not true! Warren Miller is virtual this year.
> 
> https://warrenmiller.com/virtual-to...4wtvPDoWbiIHLWDcx9dMJyx9Ns2fVhRBoCFQAQAvD_BwE
> 
> While it's not entirely clear it looks like you will get access to coupons to print out for door prizes and lift tickets. Go though the venues Website that you usually go to for a link . I signed up for Live stream this Saturday at 7PM eastern . For the $30.00 you can view the movie for up to  48hrs .



He only wants discount for ski area s


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 2, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> He only wants discount for ski area s



Yep ......The " Local" sponsors I believe will provide tickets like they have in the past but I could be wrong . Last year my local community college film festival gave out Elk ,Killington and Sugarbush tickets . The Elk ticket vouchers were discount/ blacked out dates ( most of the season ) but Killington and Bush tickets were anytime . Those were redeemed online with a code . So yeah the price of the movie ticket was a no brainer! The unanswered question is will Vt let me in?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> *Yep ......The " Local" sponsors I believe will provide tickets like they have in the past* but I could be wrong . Last year my local community college film festival gave out Elk ,Killington and Sugarbush tickets . The Elk ticket vouchers were discount/ blacked out dates ( most of the season ) but Killington and Bush tickets were anytime . Those were redeemed online with a code . So yeah the price of the movie ticket was a no brainer! The unanswered question is will Vt let me in?



Show me the link where the free lift tickets to all the mountains are a thing this year.

If not, I'm correct & you're wrong. 

  I'll be joyously happy to be wrong.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 3, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Show me the link where the free lift tickets to all the mountains are a thing this year.
> 
> If not, I'm correct & you're wrong.
> 
> I'll be joyously happy to be wrong.



http://www4.northampton.edu/kmanna/WM_Web/index.htm

Click on buy tickets 

leads to this link 
https://www.showclix.com/event/warren-millers-future-retro-eastern-premiere/tag/NorthamptonCC

I'm making an assumption by door prizes they mean the local sponsors will be providing them .


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www4.northampton.edu/kmanna/WM_Web/index.htm
> 
> Click on buy tickets
> 
> ...



Door prizes shown suck. Swain mtn? Ski shops in NY? Nothing in VT or nh or ME.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 4, 2020)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> *I'm making an assumption by door prizes they mean the local sponsors will be providing them *.



I'm not.

Especially given they never mention the words, "lift tickets", for the first time in my > 20 year life of attending Warren Miller movies.   Previously it explicitly mentioned "Sugarbush, Smuggler's Notch, Windham" etc...


----------



## urungus (Nov 8, 2020)

Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information — Ski Vermont
					

Ski Vermont 4 Pass Information: The Ski Vermont 4 Pass is an affordable way to discover and explore four (4) different participating ski areas in Vermont. Each 4 Pass entitles bearer (passholder) to a total of four (4) one-day lift ticket vouchers, to be used at four (4) different participatin




					skivermont.com
				




2020-21 SKI VERMONT 4 PASS Goes on Sale Monday, November 16, 2020 at Noon EST.

Enjoy the 2020-2021 winter season with the SKI VERMONT 4 PASS! If you would like to ski or snowboard at several Vermont mountains this winter, at $189/pass this is one of the best deals out there. Each SKI VERMONT 4 PASS entitles pass holder to four MID-WEEK only, one-day lift tickets for their use at four different Vermont ski areas. 4 Pass vouchers are subject to blackout dates and redemption requirements as determined by the individual ski areas. The restriction to midweek use is expected to be temporary for this winter only.


----------



## Nick (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey all, I've got a new stickied thread going here for the 2020-2021 season .






						Your 2020 / 2021 Ski Season Thread
					

Same as every year! :daffy: :fangun:




					forums.alpinezone.com
				




Please move posts into that thread!


----------

